# Happy 12th my dear boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Toby my beautiful boy is 12 years old today. he is my heart dog and its been the best 12 years of my life!!!!!!!! it will be a true gift to see him healthy and happy for another year or so!

To Toby:
thank you my dear boy for being my best pal and soul mate., my wish for you is that your happy and healthy for the duration, and when the time comes may you go with dignaty and peace!

HAPPY B-DAY MY WONDERFUL FRIEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YOUR MOM.....


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Happy birthday Toby - wishing you the best for many years to come.

Joanne, Spirit and Eli
Angels Bonnie, Shep, Bram, Caoimhe, Feidhlimidh and Jim


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday Toby!







Wishing you many more healthy years with your mom









Michaela


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Here's to a special birthday wish for a wonderful boy. May you have many more years with your mom, Toby.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style="color: #3366FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 23pt'> Happy 12th Birthday Toby! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Toby! Wishing you many more happy and healthy years.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

thanks everyone for the b-day wishes. 12 years is certainly something to celebrate!!!!!!!!!!!









Toby got some bully sticks for his b-day, Neka was jealous so of course we have to share~!!!!!!!!!!!!









debbie


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Toby!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 12th Birthday Toby! Debbie, was he born on Valentine's Day? If so, what a special treat. No wonder he's such a sweetheart.


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Toby! Hope you enjoyed those bully stick!


----------



## maxismom (Jan 13, 2008)

Toby, and many many more!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday wishes to Toby


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy Belated birthday, sweet boy!!







I wish for health, happiness and many more years of loving from your mom!


----------

